# Darkens, nemmerele?



## Broccli_Head (Jan 30, 2002)

Is it possible to merge threads?  I would like to do this with two threads that I started...or would it be easier to just let one thread fall into obscurity?


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 30, 2002)

It would be easier just for you to cut and paste stuff from one thread to another and then give me or another MOD the word and we'll delete the other.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 30, 2002)

OK, I'll get on it. Wait what about comments from other people?


----------

